# The slingshooters poetry corner



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

To kick this off (hopefully not a cliff), I submit the following:

I drove my truck (it was a "Mack")
Into the hills to find a Yak

A Yak with a rack I could not lack,
Through the bush I hacked and tracked

It wasn't until I was on my way back,
When I saw the Yak and readied a whack

THWACK! went my lead BB [into his back : ( ]
But now his feet stick out of a sack.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

All i can think of
Is making slingshots all day
Will I be ok?

the slingshot haiku


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Haiku very much! Now we're rolling!

We had a Haiku poetry contest on the pennywhistle/tinwhistle website "chiffandfipple" (as I recall it) many years ago. It was great fun. The stuff that people came up with was incredibly creative - and thought provoking.

Thanks for yours!It's great.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

where do you buy bands? I'd say Tex.
he sells latex, i hear its the best.
but what if i want more? im looking to score.
I think about slingshots more than sex.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

bj000 said:


> where do you buy bands? I'd say Tex.
> he sells latex, i hear its the best.
> but what if i want more? im looking to score.
> I think about slingshots more than sex.


Latex and sex! Boy those Canadians are kinky! : ) Poor Tex got dragged into that one.

Anybody else???


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I love slingshots
I love to shoot
I love potatoes too

LGD


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I thought I was a clever guy,
until a slingshot, whacked my eye.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Slingshots in the morning as the sunrises
Peanut butter and jelly sandwiches for lunch

LGD


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Slingshots, catapults
I have thoughts of little else.
Have I not gone mad?


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

There was a slingshot nut named Nate,
He made slingshots by night and day.

of course he was crazy about shooting and making
the next slingshot he was about to create...

Off to the shop to get some work done, I could make these up all day!!

Great thread


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

"What's in a name? That we call a slinghsot by any other would shoot as sweet?"

LGD


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

What I see are flippinouts,
They are freaking me out
Because I don't know how him makes them.
No rhyme lol...


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

little bunny asks the mom
where has my daddy gone
had he eaten lead salad
must've been gamekeeper john


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

as i was going to st pauls
a woman grabbed my 12mm balls
i said to her,wot no thanks?
as she gave my slingshot, 40 yanks
POW!!!!!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

marcus sr said:


> as i was going to st pauls
> a woman grabbed my 12mm balls
> i said to her,wot no thanks?
> as she gave my slingshot, 40 yanks
> POW!!!!!


hahhahahahhahaha!


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

marcus sr said:


> as i was going to st pauls
> a woman grabbed my 12mm balls
> i said to her,wot no thanks?
> as she gave my slingshot, 40 yanks
> POW!!!!!


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

lolol


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

there was a guy named benjamin
who never thought he would win.
but then one day, in a positive way
the postman brought a slingshot to him.

But one wasn't enough today.
the postman really had two in the sash
but she wouldn't say and she did not stay
and later i found the second she stashed.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

fun times.. off to work.. !!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

lightgeoduck said:


> I love slingshots
> I love to shoot
> I love potatoes too
> 
> LGD


Innovative spud prose!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> I thought I was a clever guy,
> until a slingshot, whacked my eye.


Ouch! I didn't know poetry could be so hurtful : ) ...but true


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

marcus sr said:


> as i was going to st pauls
> a woman grabbed my 12mm balls
> i said to her,wot no thanks?
> as she gave my slingshot, 40 yanks
> POW!!!!!


Rim shot!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

bj000 said:


> there was a guy named benjamin
> who never thought he would win.
> but then one day, in a positive way
> the postman brought a slingshot to him.
> ...


Our most prolific poet. Who knew?
Such hidden talents, how cool.


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

jack of clubs to the ace of spades

zip through the air like the sharpest blade

wait for the bullet as it flies for days

nothing's too small for bill hays


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

strikewzen said:


> jack of clubs to the ace of spades
> 
> zip through the air like the sharpest blade
> 
> ...


A tribute! (And a richly deserved one). Good idea.


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

do excuse my poor Italian and English.... just want to say thanks to Bob, and wanted to say great shooting to Bill and John in previous posts.

like an angel from the primavera
a rare breed artist bob fionda
slowly shaped my bella signora
la mia gratitudine sincera


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

flippinout said:


> Slingshots, catapults
> I have thoughts of little else.
> Have I not gone mad?


Yes, like the rest of us : )


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

strikewzen said:


> do excuse my poor Italian and English.... just want to say thanks to Bob, and wanted to say great shooting to Bill and John in previous posts.
> 
> like an angel from the primavera
> a rare breed artist bob fionda
> ...


Getting choked up, so much emotion in this one. Oh, no, sorry, there's a Corn Flakes lodged in my throat.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Dreampt I was in the Slingshot Mall
With a brand new slingshot I'd have a ball
(For the ones I've made, they really do pall)
Can't fall for one, MUST HAVE THEM ALL!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

You got some sense of humour there Thwack, can we presume you're a literary man, by trade?


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

When I was a little boy,
I made a toy,
of wood and stuff.
For flinging stones,
and sticky pine cones,
all so sharp and rough.

A day too long,
It came to me,
so toy in hand I went.
Out and down,
through gate and field,
and past my favourite tent.

With toy in hand,
and trouble planned,
I spied a nearby house;
and there I crept,
and sneaked and stepped,
as quiet as a mouse.

Let us say,
on that fine day,
some glass it seems was smashed.
And it was not me,
that you did see,
who ducked, dived and dashed.

But let us say,
on that fine day,
I had myself some fun.
Whatever you do,
and it's up to you;
please don't tell my mum!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> You got some sense of humour there Thwack, can we presume you're a literary man, by trade?


Sorry, I wouldn't be worth much in a trade... : )

However, you may have the ex-wife who failed to succcomb to food poisoning. Apparently, she's of good stock afterall.

In reality, I do love books and the internet, for what I desire to learn,which is constantly in flux. Do you realize that the internet is a library which has the "latest", research/info, not something a few years old, but right-now, up-to-date pertinent-to-the-times information? No need to blow much dust off internet research. If you want older info, it's archived on the net.

Yes, I have many bookcases containing books of subjects of interest to me, about 70 books just on dogs, scholarly books on the science of food, books on ornithology, wilderness survival/bushcraft, wood carving, the science of salesmanship/persuasion, violin/fiddle playing, guitar playing, harmonica playing, pennywhistle/tinwhistle playing, yada, yada, yada, ad infinitum (and nauseum). When my girlfriend wants to buy me something (usually when I encourage her to do so), chances are it'll be a list of books about the subject in which I'm currently interested. My mind refuses to vegetate, having need to be fed often.

So to answer your question as to whether I'm "a literary man by trade", my answer is: perhaps forthcoming


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> When I was a little boy,
> I made a toy,
> of wood and stuff.
> For flinging stones,
> ...


Five stanzas of prose
He wrote for those
Who love to fling
Those little things

His brilliance shows
Because he knows
What makes us tick
And gives us a kick

Great stuff, my friend!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

flippinout said:


> There was a slingshot nut named Nate,
> He made slingshots by night and day.
> 
> of course he was crazy about shooting and making
> ...


Nice going!


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Flip, whack bird is dead
Thirty-two caliber lead
No matter the chest or head!


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

what am i going to do now?
i am done work for the day, and how.
I want to drink beer
but beer, i fear
may bring the whole house down.

i have a few slingshots to make
have you any idea what's at stake?

if i don't make one 
right now it's no fun
so please excuse this break.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

bj000 said:


> fun times.. off to work.. !!


Please don't mention four letter words* in this thread. After all, I'm retired..

*w-o-r-k


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Aras said:


> What I see are flippinouts,
> They are freaking me out
> Because I don't know how him makes them.
> No rhyme lol...


Don't worry, poems don't have to rhyme - Haiku doesn't rhyme, but then he's never told a good joke either.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> You got some sense of humour there Thwack, can we presume you're a literary man, by trade?


Let me tell you how it all started, Whippy...

Once upon a time there was a fellow named Groucho Marx who had a very realistic view of the world. Besides stating that he'd "never join a club which would have him as a member", he also uttered my favorite line:
"Outside of a dog, a book is man's best friend. Inside a dog, it's too dark to read".

Hmmmm, maybe that has something to do with me having some 70 or so books about dogs (IMHO,the best of which, BTW, are by Stanley Coren, Ph.D., which does NOT stand for PhooeyhussyDoggies).

Well, there you have it, more utter dribble, for free!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

THWACK! said:


> You got some sense of humour there Thwack, can we presume you're a literary man, by trade?


Let me tell you how it all started, Whippy...

Once upon a time there was a fellow named Groucho Marx who had a very realistic view of the world. Besides stating that he'd "never join a club which would have him as a member", he also uttered my favorite line:
"Outside of a dog, a book is man's best friend. Inside a dog, it's too dark to read".

Hmmmm, maybe that has something to do with me having some 70 or so books about dogs (IMHO,the best of which, BTW, are by Stanley Coren, Ph.D., which does NOT stand for PhooeyhussyDoggies).

Well, there you have it, more utter dribble, for free!
[/quote]
You're only as old as the woman you feel.


----------



## Scooby (Jul 8, 2011)

strikewzen said:


> little bunny asks the mom
> where has my daddy gone
> had he eaten lead salad
> must've been gamekeeper john


I love this hahaha! Brilliant, didn't think this thread would be as good as it is, keep it up!

Scooby


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

strikewzen said:


> do excuse my poor Italian and English.... just want to say thanks to Bob, and wanted to say great shooting to Bill and John in previous posts.
> 
> like an angel from the primavera
> a rare breed artist bob fionda
> ...


Wow! Good italian Doc! Thanks to you, I didn't know you were a poet too.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> You got some sense of humour there Thwack, can we presume you're a literary man, by trade?


Let me tell you how it all started, Whippy...

Once upon a time there was a fellow named Groucho Marx who had a very realistic view of the world. Besides stating that he'd "never join a club which would have him as a member", he also uttered my favorite line:
"Outside of a dog, a book is man's best friend. Inside a dog, it's too dark to read".

Hmmmm, maybe that has something to do with me having some 70 or so books about dogs (IMHO,the best of which, BTW, are by Stanley Coren, Ph.D., which does NOT stand for PhooeyhussyDoggies).

Well, there you have it, more utter dribble, for free!
[/quote]
You're only as old as the woman you feel.[/quote]

I've heard a blind fella say the same thing...


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm having trouble with editing.

I attempted to change "dribble" to "drivel" and it apparently didn't work. I get an error message:

EDIT Typerror: CKEDITOR is undefined.

I get that message each time I attempt to edit. Weird. Anyway, I sent that along to "admin" NightKnight and he's looking into it.

Anyway, have a great weekend, Whippy. : )


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

any more, for any more?


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> any more, for any more?


Shhhhhhhhhhhhhh... the neighbor's dog it's barkin'......


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

What I want is skill
Like Nathan and Bill have
Chepo is making magic
And e-shot is tragic








The bad thing about him is 
he makes gorgeous pouches,
and he is awesome guy.
Strange thing he calls me son


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Aras said:


> What I want is skill
> Like Nathan and Bill have
> Chepo is making magic
> And e-shot is tragic
> ...


Now there's a thoughtful one!


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

BJ started a thing called SITH
how each makes 'em is a myth
once you get yours just can't resist
but feeling so fly like a g6

like a G6 like a G6 now now now i'm feelin so fly like..... okok song stuck in my head sorry


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

still stuck in my head so here's the rap part

gimme some more le-lead
gimme that flippinout-out
ladies love my pouch, whacking targets getting wild
get them coke cans poppin, we headshot pigeons they drop
now give me some more latex cause you know we don't stop
**** yeah! shoot em up shoo-shoot em up
we fill our truck with critters easy all in one day's hunt...


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

strikewzen said:


> still stuck in my head so here's the rap part
> 
> gimme some more le-lead
> gimme that flippinout-out
> ...


...and he shall rap words which spew eloquently from his silken throat... : )


----------



## Pikeman (Jun 22, 2011)

Rats in Peace

Leather, wood, latex bands,
a steady pair of hands.
Eye on the target, mind in the zone.
Through the leather the feel of the stone.
Tension rises, pause, release....
_Rattus rattus_, rest in peace.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Pikeman said:


> Rats in Peace
> 
> Leather, wood, latex bands,
> a steady pair of hands.
> ...


Wow. I'm floored. That is SUPERB.


----------



## Pikeman (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks fellas. I never realised poetry could be fun when I had to do it in school, but today was quiet and composing little rhymes made it pass quickly.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Pikeman said:


> Thanks fellas. I never realised poetry could be fun when I had to do it in school, but today was quiet and composing little rhymes made it pass quickly.


Actually, it needn't rhyme to be poetry. Some of our guys are using a Japanese form of prose, called "Haiku", to great effect.

Thanks for sharing your poem.


----------



## Pikeman (Jun 22, 2011)

More rhyming drivel.

Excuses

The rubber was twisted
the leather was stiff
the fork was uneven
and flexed like a spliff

With the sun in my eye
and the sky getting dark
I was badly distracted
by the dog's sudden bark

The stone was so light
It went straight and then right.
Or maybe the clouds
caused a trick of the light

What's that you said?
I need to practice?
You must be brain-dead
I've totally cracked this.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Pikeman said:


> More rhyming drivel.
> 
> Excuses
> 
> ...


Not drivel. Drivel is thoughtless ranting compared to this. You did well. : )


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

i have waited all week for my two days not working.
i have responsibilities to take care of.
instead I'll be forking.
Sitting by a river with sandpaper and smoking.
trying to finish 7 slingshots .
not joking.
today i found such a beautiful tree.
I'm Oaking.
but i fell in the river when i cut her.
Im soaking.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

An Ode to the Jackrabbit

Jack be nimble and Jack be quick
Jack be swift ,hopping stick over stick

What I wonder if it be known
is how many times
will he go into the unknown
Past the safety of his home

Where I may roam
in shadows not shown

Will jack eventually be
where my eyes can see

A stone to deliver him
in the pot for me?

That is the question not known
for now I have my pouch ready with a stone..

Nico


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Nico said:


> An Ode to the Jackrabbit
> 
> Jack be nimble and Jack be quick
> Jack be swift ,hopping stick over stick
> ...


Super!


----------



## Pikeman (Jun 22, 2011)

THWACK! said:


> Not drivel. Drivel is thoughtless ranting compared to this.


Yeah, doggerel would have been a better word. Speaking of which -

Doggerelwood

Dogwood makes an excellent fork
it's hard and it's strong
it can take the torque
It's not very fancy
But it's tough and it's free
If it's good enough for Rufus
It's good enough for me.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

These are getting better and better ... where's NosugarRob, when you need him?


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

where is nosugarrob when you need him?
where on earth has he been?
when will he break out a rhyme?
a song, a melody, a hymn


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

With a couple of shots you will be complete


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

With a couple of shots, you'll be complete;
maybe not for veg, but surely for meat.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

there once was a man named Mckee
he came from a land were slingshots were like candy
the candy that was rear but not just sweet
yes he was the one who had sweet teeth

im not good at this stuff but i gave it a try


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

what can you say about a chap like Irfan?
He is smart
He is kind
I believe he's the man.

When i need to talk , he will be right there.
He listens
he teaches.
I know that he cares.

what can you say about a chap like Irfan?
He is funny.
He is clever
He does everything he can.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

resortera's catapults slingshots there all the same thing
but it all comes down to the hands of who is shooting one of those things


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

great rhyme mckee lol


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

xiodo chepo and chenke - josh the three Mexican musketeers
they are the ones who can make a man think of some generous ideas
they cast a spell on us all that can not be broken
they leave us with drools using some brilliant resources

dont know if that makes sense


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Bentwire slingshot smack
That squirrel ain't coming back.
Lead in the head- DEAD


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Stones, bearings, and beans
I like to shoot all these things.
Slingshots rock, indeed.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

All I see are FORKS
when I look at a tree
the slingshot bugs
got a hold on me.


----------



## Pikeman (Jun 22, 2011)

Loving these, especially Flippinout's squirrel Haiku.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

flippinout said:


> Flip, whack bird is dead
> Thirty-two caliber lead
> No matter the chest or head!


Flip whack paddywhack
Give the dog a bone,
This dead birdie is goin' home


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> With a couple of shots, you'll be complete;
> maybe not for veg, but surely for meat.


When I die and go to the forest in the sky, I hope I'm not rewarded for my earthly deeds, with 72 vegans.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

THWACK! said:


> Flip, whack bird is dead
> Thirty-two caliber lead
> No matter the chest or head!


Flip whack paddywhack
Give the dog a bone,
This dead birdie is goin' home
[/quote]
that is great


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Looks like I opened up a flood gate of emotions and thoughts on our beloved slingshooting, expressed in verse.

I am very pleased with how you all have responded to my thread (and don't stop now)to express your passion for our sport.

I'm overwhelmed, seriously (which you know is very, very hard for me to be) with the sheer volume and brain power exhibited.

My hat's off to you guys.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

i love rhyming. i pretty much do it all the time. especially making up my own words to songs on the radio.
i find it stimulating for the brain. i am glad everyone has joined in. the first night it was just you and I . i remember laughing to myself while doing it. 
you really started something special.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

bj000 said:


> i love rhyming. i pretty much do it all the time. especially making up my own words to songs on the radio.
> i find it stimulating for the brain. i am glad everyone has joined in. the first night it was just you and I . i remember laughing to myself while doing it.
> you really started something special.


Thanks. Much appreciated. It's been you guys, especially you super-prolific guys, who have kept the ball rolling, like a snowball gathering mass.

I hope it'll be a long time before the snowball starts to melt : )

Thanks again for having fun with the rest of us "poets" : )


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

While oldtimers and newbies were yelling "OW"!
Blaming the bands, the fork, or the shooter
The fact of the matter is that they're all neuter

For PFShooter found the source of the ouch
Not in anything but the pouch
For relief from bandslap
That shooters do seek
Take your pouch in your hand
Just turn and tweak.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

THWACK! said:


> While oldtimers and newbies were yelling "OW"!
> Blaming the bands, the fork, or the shooter
> The fact of the matter is that they're all neuter
> 
> ...


today i did tweak.
and i never shot better.
thanks to PFS


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Just made a good one,
natural with ebony.
Off to bed, must sleep.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm cooking dinner.
a very good cook , i am.
I can't wait to eat.


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Today I came home from school,
My debarking knife is dull.
What I see is two packages.
Which were waited for ages.
Darrel sent me a pfs,
Rubber bands sent by lgd.
Thank you for the gifts,
What a great slingshooter lift.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

drinking a coffee.
waiting for the mail to show.
staring at the screen.


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

one for the organizer!

thwack, attack retract release
track, it's dead inspect at ease
clap, respect the fact peace









btw marcus' epic rhyme shall be remembered forever lolol


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

One Axiom for my
friend Pat, custom as it gets.
Just about finished


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Knight works all the Night
To make the slingshot site right

(sorry for my English)


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Can't hit s**t, oh well.
Must be the weather, that's it
Excuses, of course!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

e~shot said:


> Knight works all the Night
> To make the slingshot site right
> 
> (sorry for my English)


Yes, NightKnight's a gem
It it weren't for him
We'd be talking to ourselves.

Thanks for fixin' da site Aaron! It was driving us all nuts.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

I like to talk by
Myself because then no one
can hear the nonsense.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

bj000 said:


> I like to talk by
> Myself because then no one
> can hear the nonsense.


......ummmmm, but do you listen?


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

If i make a sound
And no slingshots are around
Will I still fall down?


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

bj000 said:


> If i make a sound
> And no slingshots are around
> Will I still fall down?


Not necessarily, but depending upon the source of that retort, some literally close friends might fall down.

...if they get the drift of it...


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Aras said:


> Today I came home from school,
> My debarking knife is dull.
> What I see is two packages.
> Which were waited for ages.
> ...


I gotta Lift just reading this.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

THWACK! said:


> While oldtimers and newbies were yelling "OW"!
> Blaming the bands, the fork, or the shooter
> The fact of the matter is that they're all neuter
> 
> ...


Ohh I like this one about the pouch is no longer a slouch.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

dgui said:


> While oldtimers and newbies were yelling "OW"!
> Blaming the bands, the fork, or the shooter
> The fact of the matter is that they're all neuter
> 
> ...


Ohh I like this one about the pouch is no longer a slouch.[/quote]

Thank you! (bows)

Thank you! (takes another bow)

Exits stage left.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

walked to work today.
found a load of baltic birch
that somebody threw away.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

bj000 said:


> walked to work today.
> found a load of baltic birch
> that somebody threw away.


OHHH My, Now that's a Pleasant Thought.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hey, tools can be fun!
Yeah! right until you rasp off
your pinky nail.* !!

* it was only half of my pinky nail.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

I think that I shall never see, a poem as lovely as a tree
A tree that may in summer wear, a nest of robbins in her hair
A tree that gives us slingshot forks, but robbins are only shot by Dorks
Slingshots ae made by guys like me, but only God can make a tree.
( Loosely adapted from Joyce Kilmers TREES , LOL)


----------



## Ted (May 27, 2011)

Bent fork, low fork, narrow, wide
Palm swell front or on the side?
Dogwood, stainless, antler, steel
In the hand, how does it feel?
Making slingshots, why I wonder?
Puts my worries six feet under.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

strikewzen said:


> still stuck in my head so here's the rap part
> 
> gimme some more le-lead
> gimme that flippinout-out
> ...


"ladies love my pouch"?


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

rockslinger said:


> I think that I shall never see, a poem as lovely as a tree
> A tree that may in summer wear, a nest of robbins in her hair
> A tree that gives us slingshot forks, but robbins are only shot by Dorks
> Slingshots ae made by guys like me, but only God can make a tree.
> ( Loosely adapted from Joyce Kilmers TREES , LOL)


Be careful! There are two "b"s in your robin - one might sting you!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Ted said:


> Bent fork, low fork, narrow, wide
> Palm swell front or on the side?
> Dogwood, stainless, antler, steel
> In the hand, how does it feel?
> ...


The sweet prose of a delighted hobbyist.
Now just think for a minute - for a lot of guys, making these things is a hobby. But when we shoot the creations, we're engaged in a sport. Now that's kinda cool.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

bj000 said:


> Hey, tools can be fun!
> Yeah! right until you rasp off
> your pinky nail.* !!
> 
> * it was only half of my pinky nail.


He got nailed! Poor guy.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

dgui said:


> walked to work today.
> found a load of baltic birch
> that somebody threw away.


OHHH My, Now that's a Pleasant Thought.[/quote]

If he ends up shooting a bird with them, that might be a Pheasant thought.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

i am healing pretty fast. it doesn't hurt so bad today.. i jsut got off of work, and i want to work on my 1.5 inch miltuplex frame that i started yesterday. 
none of that rhymed =lol

I just got off work.
trying to finish a beer.
then i can carve wood.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

bj000 said:


> i am healing pretty fast. it doesn't hurt so bad today.. i jsut got off of work, and i want to work on my 1.5 inch miltuplex frame that i started yesterday.
> none of that rhymed lol.


That's okay, we had a blank space to fill in anyway. It's the law. Thanks for stepping up to the plate. And thanks for feeling better - now we can stop feeling sorry for you. : )


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

THWACK! said:


> I think that I shall never see, a poem as lovely as a tree
> A tree that may in summer wear, a nest of robbins in her hair
> A tree that gives us slingshot forks, but robbins are only shot by Dorks
> Slingshots ae made by guys like me, but only God can make a tree.
> ( Loosely adapted from Joyce Kilmers TREES , LOL)


Be careful! There are two "b"s in your robin - one might sting you!
[/quote] UH OH


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Without a good hard THWACK!
You wouldn't have the WHACK!
Without a good hard WHACK!
No critter in the sack.


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

I take out the pfs,
and plink things around,
I use berries for my ammo,
My clothes are camo.
I can hit a flying bottle cap.
Thanks for this topic, THWACK!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Aras said:


> I take out the pfs,
> and plink things around,
> I use berries for my ammo,
> My clothes are camo.
> ...


You're very welcome, really.

There's about 115 posts so far to this forum, so, although I originally thought that perhaps I'll get a few cute responses, it appears that I've opened a floodgate to thoughts of many, which just needed to come out and be expressed. They're not just cute, but quite thoughtful, and with respectful tributes to your fellow slingshooters, your "brothers in rubber"*.

* you heard that "brothers in rubber" first, right here, right now, from THWACK! That'll go down in the anals of history. (not the "annals" but the "anals"). For that, I plead "guilty", your honor.

PS - "brothers in rubber" is not to be confused with "brothers in latex", which is perhaps of a different forum. I've heard, anecdotally, that there's a band of them out there, stretched across the nation, at every fork in the road. Not that I've "been there-done that", mind you, but it must be referred to in one, or perhaps several, other forums.

To totally LYAO, you may have to read this post several times. I had to stop and super glue mine after each sentence.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

I finish my work week.
I turn pouch and tweak.
I finish 4 slingshots.
I shoot at my hot spots.

Just finish this beer.
Wipe away that tear.
and get back to work!
and dont hit that fork!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

bj000 said:


> I finish my work week.
> I turn pouch and tweak.
> I finish 4 slingshots.
> I shoot at my hot spots.
> ...


...and he just recently lost one half a pinky nail to a rasp!

Slow down, dude, you're taking yourself apart : (


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Ted said:


> Bent fork, low fork, narrow, wide
> Palm swell front or on the side?
> Dogwood, stainless, antler, steel
> In the hand, how does it feel?
> ...


I LIKE THAT!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

strikewzen said:


> one for the organizer!
> 
> thwack, attack retract release
> track, it's dead inspect at ease
> ...


Thank you, I could always use "one".


----------



## slinger16 (Nov 3, 2013)

Practice makes perfect, but im far from perfect
Shot at the range today, for I could stay all day
I used my g10 seal, shot at a bottle cap
When I hit that bottle cap, I was so happy I had to take a crap


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

slinger16 said:


> Practice makes perfect, but im far from perfect
> Shot at the range today, for I could stay all day
> I used my g10 seal, shot at a bottle cap
> When I hit that bottle cap, I was so happy I had to take a crap


Oh, sh*t!


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

To not aim, 
But your bullet fly true,

Such a pure instinctive shot,
Taking a bird out of the blue,

Sleeping under the stars,
Filling your belly by a fire,

For me and my slingshot,
Well its our greatest desire.


----------



## Craftsman (Sep 17, 2014)

I walk the orchard

five apples on the branches

ready ... aim ... all down!


----------



## Yago (Mar 29, 2013)

sling

or not to be

that is the question


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

I have a slingshot

Not just one, But a lot

With them, I destroy pots

FRIDGE.

Well, most of it rhymed...


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

The bean-fed marksman whose name was Thwack
That built-up gas he did not lack
So he planned well the release of toot
To coincide with his next shoot
The steel ball flew, the crowd did hoot
But all he could think... "I hope twasn't poot!"

Sorry Thwack, it rhymed. At first it was Treefork who could not cork.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Nobodo said:


> The bean-fed marksman whose name was Thwack
> That built-up gas he did not lack
> So he planned well the release of toot
> To coincide with his next shoot
> ...


Absolutely amazes me that today, after several years of not doing so, I opened up and ate a can of Bush's baked beans. Well ok, I didn't eat the can, but I did eat all the beans, and with tremendous cohinky-dinky, you came up with your poem!!! Absolutely incredible about the timing!

I've read that "Treefork could not cork", but no validation was forthcoming, so I dismissed it. Then again, it wouldn't be any of my business whether he could cork or not. If he can cork, good for him, if not, well that's his personal problem. I happen to have liked and agreed with most of his posts. It appears that he is an intelligent gentleman and I respect him. Whether he has corkability or not, again, isn't my business. Of course, he'd have the option of consulting a qualified corkologist, who may be compensated by Medicare, if Treefork is of age. :screwy: :screwy:

I give you 4 THWACKS! for your poem, my friend.

Thank you :wave: :wave:


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

It was the built up gas he couldn't cork! I should have been more specific as he might indeed have fine corkability in other areas of life.
However I do believe corking issues are covered under most medical plans only if submitted as a medical issue and not as a vision problem. Nathan or Lee would be the ones to see for Ocularis corkability.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

I stare down the lines
of tightly stretched rubber
Not a thing in my mind
But to make that ball hover

And carve a curved line
Across the cold yard
And make into mine
The bunny holding a card

Perhaps I will miss
And slice into two
The ace that he's holding
... wait what should I do??

Aim high, I get dinner
Shoot low, I'm a champ
Either way I'm a winner
This cold night in camp

My left hand is shaking
My heart makes the choice
Bunny stew for the taking!
He will taste so noyce

The bunny looks shocked
For more reasons that one
The card's sliced in two
And he's off to Heav-un!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Squirrel on branch
Hex nut in bandset stretched
Red mist, dinner had


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Byudzai said:


> I stare down the lines
> of tightly stretched rubber
> Not a thing in my mind
> But to make that ball hover
> ...


Very noyce!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

A bird upon a treetop

Will no longer make a warble

For the bird upon a treetop

Met Thwack!'s well-aimed marble

It's body was caught by branches below

Unable to reach the ground

But evidence of its demise were photographed when found


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Nobodo said:


> It was the built up gas he couldn't cork! I should have been more specific as he might indeed have fine corkability in other areas of life.
> However I do believe corking issues are covered under most medical plans only if submitted as a medical issue and not as a vision problem. Nathan or Lee would be the ones to see for Ocularis corkability.


Agreed, but your response doesn't rhyme, so you're out of time.

:wave: :wave:


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Byudzai said:


> I stare down the lines
> of tightly stretched rubber
> Not a thing in my mind
> But to make that ball hover
> ...


Great!


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

THWACK! said:


> Nobodo said:
> 
> 
> > It was the built up gas he couldn't cork! I should have been more specific as he might indeed have fine corkability in other areas of life.
> ...


What part of this from the post you quoted is not only poetic, but also true in its sage advice?

Nathan or Lee 
would be the ones to see 
for Ocularis 
corkability.


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

The more hit in a row is pure poetry in motion. Ijust cant get past five hits yet.


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

namazu said:


> The more hit in a row is pure poetry in motion. Ijust cant get past five hits yet.


Grasshopper, You must become as one with target, sling, ammo, and the air between all.
When poetry is present blindfold is welcome as target and path to target are in mind as much as in physical world.
If target become hand or fork or house of neighbor, change poem. Wrong poem.

When in mind ss, target, ammo
Become as one when you let blammo
And you can shout out to your grammo,
"You can feel safe in your pajamo,
Because my slingshot, made by Whammo
Defends us all, it's no problamo!"

Then comes a fork hit, which seals your doom
For doom does not quite rhyme with poem
And into a slump your shooting decreed
Laughing at you is the squirrel in tree
For squirrel knows well when problems do creep
And rhymes are no more; gone is the poetries.


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Nobodo said:


> namazu said:
> 
> 
> > The more hit in a row is pure poetry in motion. Ijust cant get past five hits yet.
> ...


very beutiful nobodo


----------

